# Fiance Visa - Income requirements help



## littlepanda (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi there, I'm a new member, I hope i am not posting this in the wrong place, but I'm really starting to lose hope with trying to sort out a visa for myself, to come to the usa and marry my fiance. 

I am 18 years old, I am not in a good position financially like most, and my fiance is 23, he is not making a lot of money either, his family owns several small businesses etc. He lives with his Mum and Dad and together they don't earn a lot either. Will the income requirements of the visa mean I can't come over and marry him until they are making that amount?  What are my options? 

Thank you any help is much appreciated...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You can marry him but without the appropriate visa you cannot stay. What are your plans for your future? Where will the two of you live, what will you live off, how do you get health care coverage, ...?

Read up on K1 Visa 
Nonimmigrant Visa for a Fiancé(e) (K-1)

Read up on Affidavit of Support (AoS)
Affidavit of Support Instructions

Read up on "US poverty limit" as stated in AoS 
http://jobs.utah.gov/housing/scso/e...LTHANDHUMANSERVICESPovertyGuidelinesChart.pdf


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

for a fiancee visa 
K1 Process Flowchart

US Citizen can apply for a special visa to allow a non-citizen (their fiancée) to enter the country in order to get married to a US citizen inside the US.

Once issued, the K1 visa will allow the non-citizen to enter the United States legally, for 90 days in order for the marriage ceremony to take place. Once you marry, the non-citizen can remain in the US and may apply for permanent residence. While USCIS processes the application, the non-citizen can remain in the US legally
The US citizen income must meet the require minimum to fulfill the affidavit of support
currently$19400 ..or get a joint sponsor .. if you can find someone that gullible


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Davis1,

Why are you so against parents doing a AOS?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

littlepanda said:


> Hi there, I'm a new member, I hope i am not posting this in the wrong place, but I'm really starting to lose hope with trying to sort out a visa for myself, to come to the usa and marry my fiance.
> 
> I am 18 years old, I am not in a good position financially like most, and my fiance is 23, he is not making a lot of money either, his family owns several small businesses etc. He lives with his Mum and Dad and together they don't earn a lot either. Will the income requirements of the visa mean I can't come over and marry him until they are making that amount?  What are my options?
> 
> Thank you any help is much appreciated...


If you don't have the financial requirements for a spouse visa (either due to you and your fiance or his parents not having the funds), then your options are nil.

At 18 I presume you have little work experience or a good degree so you won't be eligible for a work visa either.


----------



## littlepanda (Jun 5, 2013)

twostep said:


> You can marry him but without the appropriate visa you cannot stay. What are your plans for your future? Where will the two of you live, what will you live off, how do you get health care coverage, ...?


Hi thanks for the links, actually i managed to find info on AOS's before i got these replies. But work/ supporting myself once im here isnt really an issue, i have work i can do i.e. marketing work and such for the family businesses. So thats not so much of a problem, its just getting here and legally being able to earn money.


----------



## littlepanda (Jun 5, 2013)

Davis1 said:


> for a fiancee visa
> 
> 
> US Citizen can apply for a special visa to allow a non-citizen (their fiancée) to enter the country in order to get married to a US citizen inside the US.
> ...


I was already aware of the K1 Visa, and luckily i found information on the AOS's myself, seems that is a good option for me. 

"That gullible"? :suspicious: is that a jibe at me deciding to get married young or is the process very difficult....


----------



## littlepanda (Jun 5, 2013)

Crawford said:


> If you don't have the financial requirements for a spouse visa (either due to you and your fiance or his parents not having the funds), then your options are nil.
> 
> At 18 I presume you have little work experience or a good degree so you won't be eligible for a work visa either.


The AOS seems like a good option for us  and no I'm not eligible for a work visa, I'm sure you and everyone else on the forum are probably aware how bad the job market is at the moment, especially for people my age.. thankfully i have plans though  I just need to get to grips with the visa ins and outs and find our AOS.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

as davis posted k1 is your way to go. your future inlaws will probably be the ones to be your sponsors for aos. that means showing their tax returns.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

2fargone said:


> Davis1,
> 
> Why are you so against parents doing a AOS?


I don't mind anybody signing .if they know what they are signing most don't
They think its a formality....once you sign you cannot withdraw

but they guarantee an unlimited sum for maybe an unlimited time 
I have an associate who had to pay $89k in the first 6 months 

if you cannot come up with the minimum income require 
wait until you can


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Davis1 said:


> I don't mind anybody signing .if they know what they are signing most don't
> They think its a formality....once you sign you cannot withdraw
> 
> but they guarantee an unlimited sum for maybe an unlimited time
> ...


I agree most people don't know what they are signing. 

Does a job offer count? With an income above $19,400?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

2fargone said:


> I agree most people don't know what they are signing.
> 
> Does a job offer count? With an income above $19,400?


It has to be documented income or assets.


----------



## littlepanda (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for replies everyone, i posted a new question (more specific, i felt like this thread/question on my part was kind of vague). 

But no I know that job offers dont count, how ever being able to show you have a steady income will always help in some way.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

littlepanda said:


> Thanks for replies everyone, i posted a new question (more specific, i felt like this thread/question on my part was kind of vague).
> 
> But no I know that job offers dont count, how ever being able to show you have a steady income will always help in some way.


No it does not. It has to be documented - see annual US tax return.


----------



## littlepanda (Jun 5, 2013)

twostep said:


> No it does not. It has to be documented - see annual US tax return.


Yes i understand that, i meant as in after starting a job payslips can be used as proof of the payments etc.


----------

